# readsbooks.ie, Reads of Nassau Street, Dublin bookshops Website



## Ash (27 Nov 2006)

Still doing Christmas shopping and trying to make it as painless as possible!
Searching for books but trying to stay clear of Amazon, I've seen Reads of Nassau Street, Dublin bookshops website  www.readsbooks.ie which has some good value and reasonable P+P rates.  
The site is not terribly flashy and I wonder how often they deal with online orders.....
Has anyone used this service?  What are delivery times like?  Do the books come well packaged?  Nothing worse than buying a book to give as a gift for it to arrive squashed.
Once again, I'd appreciate any input.
Many thanks guys.


----------



## CCOVICH (27 Nov 2006)

*Re: readsbooks.ie*

www.play.com are usually pretty good value for more popular books.


----------



## samhain (29 Nov 2006)

*Re: readsbooks.ie*

Check out [broken link removed]  They have lovely sets of books and postage is free if you spend over a certain amount, €55 I think.  They are especially good for kids books.


----------



## zag (29 Nov 2006)

*Re: readsbooks.ie*

Still doing Christmas shopping . . . don't you mean 'Already doing Christmas shopping' ?  It's only November.  Mind you, this is from someone who is hopeless at getting presents on time, maybe I should start now.

z


----------



## greenfield (29 Nov 2006)

*Re: readsbooks.ie*

HI Ash
Started trying to order a book on readsbooks.ie - wasn;t convinced that there was sufficient security when I got to giving them my credit card number - couldn;t see the little security symbol (not sure what its called but it comes up on the bottom of the screen) - if anyone knows if it is secure could you post a reply 'cos there was a few good bargains on the site.


----------



## Gunnerbar (29 Nov 2006)

*Re: readsbooks.ie*



CCOVICH said:


> www.play.com are usually pretty good value for more popular books.




Apparently you'l be whacked by Irish revenue for VAT+Duty+Postage if your order exceeds 22 euro from Play and any other on-line retailer operating/mailing outside EU jurisdiction due to non-payment of tax to country of destination.  This includes packages also being despatched from Hong Kong.


----------



## greenfield (29 Nov 2006)

*Re: readsbooks.ie*

Just got a single delivery from "play" for books worth over €80 - there was no revenue or customs charge, the return address is Jersey.


----------



## CCOVICH (29 Nov 2006)

*Re: readsbooks.ie*



Gunnerbar said:


> Apparently you'l be whacked by Irish revenue for VAT+Duty+Postage if your order exceeds 22 euro from Play and any other on-line retailer operating/mailing outside EU jurisdiction due to non-payment of tax to country of destination. This includes packages also being despatched from Hong Kong.


 
Indeed, as discussed on AAM recently-so just order everything separately, unless it is over €22-in which case you may be better off buying elsewhere.


----------



## dereko1969 (29 Nov 2006)

*Re: readsbooks.ie*

there's no VAT on books so you should be okay ordering from abroad, if you order from amazon you won't get hit for VAT as they pay it in the UK, the problem is with companies such as play who are registered in Jersey (ie outside the EU) though books from play should be okay as long as they are specifically marked as such.


----------



## Ash (29 Nov 2006)

*Re: readsbooks.ie*

I'm delighted to report that my order from Reads was delivered today and everything seems in order.



greenfield said:


> HI Ash
> Started trying to order a book on readsbooks.ie - wasn;t convinced that there was sufficient security when I got to giving them my credit card number - couldn;t see the little security symbol (not sure what its called but it comes up on the bottom of the screen) - if anyone knows if it is secure could you post a reply 'cos there was a few good bargains on the site.



Greenfield,
I had the same reservations but went ahead anyway. Receipts with the order were just like shop till receipts.  
The service was quick and I'd consider using them again.  The books on offer on the site are good value, if a tad limited in range.  
If prices are in or around the same, I'd prefer using an Irish service or outlet than sourcing abroad.  
Whenever I order from Sterling areas lately, my credit card bill shows up a "cross border handling charge".
Is this usual?


----------



## greenfield (29 Nov 2006)

*Re: readsbooks.ie*

Thanks Ash, agreed, all things been equal would prefer to use an Irish site although I have got great value in books from play.com and very quick customer service on the couple of occasions when books were not received.   Reads have a couple of books I want at a very competitive price so I'll give the credit card another kick!


----------



## rmelly (29 Nov 2006)

I wouldn't. If they can't manage to properly use SSL I wouldn't trust them to process/store my credit card details - chances they are stored in plain text in their DB along with any number of other security issues.


----------



## greenfield (29 Nov 2006)

Thanks rmelly, I have looked again at their site and they say that "All credit card information is held in secure mode, encrypted and protected behind a firewall" - however that symbol (SSL?) didn;t come up when you get through to the payment screen so I won;t chance it


----------



## redstar (29 Nov 2006)

A bit surprising that Read site is not too secure - they are owned by Easons.


----------



## redstar (29 Nov 2006)

> Receipts with the order were just like shop till receipts



Thats because the transaction was actually processed in the shop !! Its about as safe as telephoning your order through.

If you don't see 'https://'  then its not secure.


----------



## Grumpy (3 Apr 2007)

Have tried to order a book from amazon.co.uk but it won't accept my Dublin address.Anyone know why!


----------



## ClubMan (3 Apr 2007)

redstar said:


> If you don't see 'https://'  then its not secure.


Not strictly correct. As long as the _URL _to which the form submits is https:// then your data is safe/encrypted but, in general, the form page itself will also be https:// and people are encouraged to look out for this.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (3 Apr 2007)

Grumpy, are they looking for a postcode?  I got around this by using NCC 1701, but you can make up any series of numbers, or just borrow a UK postcode.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Apr 2007)

Surely "borrowing" a _UK _postcode is a recipe for your books being delivered to the wrong address!?


----------



## Grumpy (3 Apr 2007)

terrysgirl33 said:


> Grumpy, are they looking for a postcode?  I got around this by using NCC 1701, but you can make up any series of numbers, or just borrow a UK postcode.


Thanks for suggestion.
Must have been seller who doesn't post to Ireland.Tried again this morning and it worked.


----------



## tallpaul (3 Apr 2007)

terrysgirl33 said:


> I got around this by using NCC 1701


 
LOL!! Are you Captain Kirk or Mr. Spock in disguise???


----------



## terrysgirl33 (3 Apr 2007)

I am, of course, Q.  All powerfull, all knowing.  So there.


----------

